# chances of success with severe MF issues



## LittleRose2012 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear Chrystal

we had ICSI two months ago.  THe problem is that my DH has a very very low sperm count - only 18 viable sperm found - and I have mild PCOS, which the consultant says didn't cause problems for the cycle.  10 eggs were collected, 6 mature, 3 fertilised and  1 6 cell embryo ( which the embyologist said was perfect) and 1 8 cell embryo, both grade 2 were tranferred on day 3.  Unfortunately we had a BFN.  I just wanted to know in your expert opinion, if you think it's possible, with such a low sperm count, for us to achieve a pregnancy next time around? 

Thanks for yout time!

Roise


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

roise said:


> Dear Chrystal
> 
> we had ICSI two months ago. THe problem is that my DH has a very very low sperm count - only 18 viable sperm found - and I have mild PCOS, which the consultant says didn't cause problems for the cycle. 10 eggs were collected, 6 mature, 3 fertilised and 1 6 cell embryo ( which the embyologist said was perfect) and 1 8 cell embryo, both grade 2 were tranferred on day 3. Unfortunately we had a BFN. I just wanted to know in your expert opinion, if you think it's possible, with such a low sperm count, for us to achieve a pregnancy next time around?
> 
> ...


Hello Rosie,

Sorry to hear you were not successful.

Re low sperm counts - i have done many ICSIs with counts like this that have gone on to make a baby. With so few sperm it jus means that sometimes there is not much choice to choose good sperm from the group so pregnancy rates can be a little lower than average. But it sounds like you had a good number of eggs collected and fertilisation was reasonable.

It is important to have the low sperm count properly investigated though - either by a Urologist or your Consulant to be sure there is no genetic reason for the low count that could affect the outcome of treatment.

Best wishes


----------



## LittleRose2012 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.  I admire your work immensely. 

Roise


----------

